# kerr non alcoholic thread.



## kerrplease

I found out that alcohol was not for me i have made 80 bottles of lager stout Mexican corona just to find out that in fact i was not to drink alcohol at all with my meds.i was only going on what the tablet instructions said was "these tablets may cores drowsiness and increase the effects of alcohol if effected do not drive vehicles or machinery". that was easy enough just watch how much i drink a day like only one or two should be still alright and just do not drive if i felt the alcohol was to much at that subaltern time.

so i have to try some thing else like non alcohol drinks .

View attachment 90989

View attachment 90990


first time again for non alcohol drinks and i hope it's not my last time for that to this time.


----------



## kerrplease

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/950-somerset-gold/


----------



## kerrplease

Original Gravity0 (calc)
Final Gravity0 (calc)
Bitterness0 IBU
Efficiency75%
Alcohol0%
Colour0 EBC


----------



## Benn

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha
Kombucha


----------



## kerrplease

View attachment 90998
View attachment 90999


----------



## kerrplease

i'am now a non alcoholic drinker i hope that the apple cider is 0 % with the yeast still. i to would like to find more recipes on 0% alcohol ones the ginger beer is 2.2% alcohol see right side recipe sizes.


----------



## barls

if its the recipe you posted above then its more than likely they never added the figures.
and looking at the fermentables its more than likely around the 5% mark.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

You can do the Coopers Ginger Beer as a non-alcoholic drink - just brew without the extra sugar:

http://store.coopers.com.au/recipes/index/view/id/1/


----------



## Blind Dog

Pretty much anything made with a sugar source will produce alcohol if it is deliberately or accidentally inoculated with yeast; it's just what they do.

If you want non-alcoholic, but still want to be involved in developing decent drinks, I can recommend getting a sodastream and experimenting with making your own syrups to add to the carbonated water. there are plenty of ideas around on the interweb.


----------



## kerrplease

it just got worse


----------



## pnorkle

that it did, kerrplease.. that it did.


----------



## Hpal

I'd try the ginger beer idea above. I think If you brewed a very low alcohol beer of less than 1-2% you might be ok maybe. It's still beer after all and you can get the enjoyment of brewing it without the undesirable effects of a full strength beer. There are some low alc recipes around. But of course check with the Doc first. All the best, hope you find something you can brew


----------



## Radshoes

brewers choice does the best non alcoholic ginger beer, and I am not just saying that because I work there. (ps full disclosure I work at brewers choice four hours a fortnight)
It is the tits.
You should go to the Wacol store and talk to Keelan about it.


----------



## evildrakey

If you have a keg/gas setup then I've made some decent softdrinks by just putting cordial into a Cornelius Keg, adding water, and force carbonating...

Ones that work really well are:

* Bickford's Peach Tea Cordial (That one looks like beer, even pours a head like beer) - also a great keg sweetener for cider too...
* Bottle Green's Elderflower Cordial
* Buderim's Ginger Crusher
* Bickford's Sarsparilla Cordial (with a bottle of this added - http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2899) is the schizz as well... 
* Or just add some Potassium Carbonate and make your own Soda Water...

I've made a few 'ghetto champagnes' by filling a keg with desk cask goon and carbonating it. I haven't tried it with non-alcoholic wine but it might be worth a go as well...


----------



## Dave70

You could try boiling off the alcohol from finished beer. Kills any hop profile within ten minutes unless you have access to a vacuum chamber to lower the boiling point, but if your fond of Corona that wont be an issue anyway.


----------



## Cerveja

Welcome back kerr. I'm looking forward to this thread too.


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## kerrplease

Members























242 posts
Joined 24-July 16
0 warning points



Sent Today, 11:24 AM

AHCPCM202A
Collect, prepare and preserve plant
specimens
AHCPCM201A
Recognise plants
AHCOHS201A
Participate in OHS processes
AHCWRK205A
Participate in workplace communications
AHCSOL201A
Determine basic properties of soil and/or
growing media
AHCPGD201A
Plant trees and shrubs
AHCPGD202A
Prepare and maintain plant displays
AHCPMG201A
Treat weeds
AHCPMG202A
Treat plant pests, diseases and disorders
AHCWRK204A
Work effectively in the industry
AHCWRK209A
Participate in environmentally sustainable
work practices
Choose 4 elective units from the following:
AHCNSY203A
Undertake propagation activities
AHCNSY201A
Pot up plants
AHCNSY202A
Tend nursery plants
AHCPGD203A
Prune shrubs and small trees
AHCNSY204A
Maintain indoor plants
AHCWRK208A
Provide information on products and
services
AHC20410
Certificate II in Horticulture
Courses




my course i sat. passed motor manics j 
two stroke and four stroke mower's which i had to empty the catch of lawn clippings (grass e.g. weeds, grains ,for all grain beer) all the same thing etc............
since i did not pass all the modules i was looking something like a full time lawn mower that was working with grasses that i am allergic to.
another full time work might be in a shop with the part completed reference for motor manics would of been home brew shop with the grain nollage i had been studying for the past 18 months see above.compeltion of 4 modules is a pass for buer of statistic not just four modules it meant so much more than what the four modules had to offer i was looking at some sort of golf course at a resort near where i lived at the time.
with the limited passes was a waiter for tables etc which i did not enjoy as i did the horticulture.
i could just learn how to make beer in the mean time then write up a resume after all and see how i went at applying for a job as a full time home brew shop assistance.
i might have second thoughts as to how i was going to do this with the allergic reaction to beer but it was not going to stop me trying to learn a bit about it still.


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/fHB8Ir5HXlA


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## Nullnvoid

It's like reading whilst drunk, half the pages are blurred and I just flick through.


----------



## Robbo2234

Kerrplease you da man, What's new buddy!


----------



## BradG

I don't get it


----------



## Zorco

TIL you can extract oil from grains using steam.

Thanks kerrplease!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

kerrplease said:


> my course i sat. passed motor manics j
> two stroke and four stroke mower's which i had to empty the catch of lawn clippings (grass e.g. weeds, grains ,for all grain beer) all the same thing etc............
> since i did not pass all the modules i was looking something like a full time lawn mower that was working with grasses that i am allergic to.
> another full time work might be in a shop with the part completed reference for motor manics would of been home brew shop with the grain nollage i had been studying for the past 18 months see above.compeltion of 4 modules is a pass for buer of statistic not just four modules it meant so much more than what the four modules had to offer i was looking at some sort of golf course at a resort near where i lived at the time.
> with the limited passes was a waiter for tables etc which i did not enjoy as i did the horticulture.
> i could just learn how to make beer in the mean time then write up a resume after all and see how i went at applying for a job as a full time home brew shop assistance.
> i might have second thoughts as to how i was going to do this with the allergic reaction to beer but it was not going to stop me trying to learn a bit about it still.


Hey Alfred - why don't you ask your local brew shop if they needed any part time help? They might be able to give you one shift a week while you learn more about brewing as you go.


----------



## Midnight Brew




----------



## kerrplease

I do not see the point in working for some thing that's danger's to my health.why would i get though school just to study some thing i found later was danger's to my health.it was my life and it meant everything to me.some how the fact that i am not to drink alcohol should change instead. my whole life's work just thrown away like something i did not even work so hard for.
maybe look at different types of med's that include alcohol.
maybe grains are not so grass like in some way that i can be involved in this still to.
some how i can change the fact that i am allergic and can be around it.
some how i could come in and they said that it was ok for once and i did not have to worry about it anyway.
i do get payed for nothing from the government just to get better in the first place.
maybe a quire for alcoholic abuse with meds.
if there is no way i can be involved in this in all areas of what it involves i see no reason to take part in it again.
why would the chemist say maybe one or two maybe there is a way i can still . or why would i take non alcoholic tablet when i did not have to.
i just seem to me they said all this stuff on how school was so in portent and the higher i go after year 12 the better. better when i found out it of no use anyway.all thows years thinking it was a way of life but it was really doing me more harm than good .
it was like telling some one they were no good at life even no more to.


----------



## kerrplease

i really found like i could make this work when i first started the whole of anything to do with it.now i am not so shore.
i could just write on how i found out the real reason behind these instances that lead to nothing again about alcohol and how i found out there maybe was some hope left for people out there to with these problems to.


----------



## kerrplease

people that can not drink alcohol chapter one: 

by kerrplease

please leave comments blow . 1 does any one have the same problem
2 how did they get around it
3 or still drinking on the same meds but did not notice until now to.
4 does anyone have the same problem and found the best way around it was to ask your gp.
5 what happened after talking to gp.
6 presents were the best way of still making beer .
7 what if i did not have anyone to give beer to in the first place and it still sitting there from years and years ago.


----------



## Zorco

This is a show of courage kerrplease. Keep it up.

So for some context, kerrplease is on a new course of medication to help him stay in contact with reality. An ability most of us take for granted.


----------



## Radshoes

My PT says I am not allowed to drink.
I just ignore her - but I advise against this in your situation.
I am still drinking and not noticing any difference. ie I am working my arse off at the gym 3 times a week and im not losing weight.
I avoid my GP at all costs because ever since I turned 40 he has wanted to finger my bum. He and my wife were discussing how excited they were for me turning 40 when I was still in my 30s
See point above - I don't talk to my GP. If we are ever in the same room together I also avoid eye contact.
I agree whole heartedly here mate, sharing the beer I have made with friends and family is a great part of brewing.
Trust me, you say free beer you will find new friends in no time at all.


----------



## wereprawn

Ladyboybrybry said:


> My PT says I am not allowed to drink.
> I just ignore her - but I advise against this in your situation.
> I am still drinking and not noticing any difference. ie I am working my arse off at the gym 3 times a week and im not losing weight.
> I avoid my GP at all costs because ever since I turned 40 he has wanted to finger my bum. He and my wife were discussing how excited they were for me turning 40 when I was still in my 30s
> See point above - I don't talk to my GP. If we are ever in the same room together I also avoid eye contact.
> I agree whole heartedly here mate, sharing the beer I have made with friends and family is a great part of brewing.
> Trust me, you say free beer you will find new friends in no time at all.


 Most of us call it a prostate exam, but it could be considered foreplay for Ladyboys. Good to see your wife is excited about it too. May I recommend a hospital grade hand sanitizer and something to clean under her nails? You shouldn't need to work your arse off. You are over training. Just firming and tightening should do the the trick, could mean the difference between a finger and the whole hand ....no?


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/C_c0IeQJ3-8


----------



## Steve

**** me dead. Ive read some shit on here but this shite takes the cake. I cant believe I recommend this site to new brewers in my shop. Its an embarrassment to what was once the best HB forum in Australia.


----------



## Zorco

I see what you mean Steve. To be fair, you've picked the most incredibly random thread to unload on.


----------



## Zorco

Hang on.....Steve, you were once across the Kerrplease kaos..... What's shitted you off? 




Posted by Steve on 13 August 2016 - 08:49 AM in Welcome!

**** me dead. This is absolute gold. Its like a good book. Kerrplease, you are a legend. Please keep us posted on your brewing ventures.
Cheers
Steve

Edit.You arent related to someone called Chappo by any chance are you?


----------



## Radshoes

I am willing to bet Kerr is one of Steve's customers that he "recommended AHB to"


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

F me dead what an insensitive dick.


----------



## Dave70

Ladyboybrybry said:


> I am working my arse off at the gym 3 times a week


In the literal or metaphorical sense?


----------



## Zorco

Midnight Brew said:


> image.jpeg


We should follow Midnight's lead and aim to out-random Kerr....


----------



## Dave70




----------



## sp0rk

Steve said:


> **** me dead. Ive read some shit on here but this shite takes the cake. I cant believe I recommend this site to new brewers in my shop. Its an embarrassment to what was once the best HB forum in Australia.


You obv missed the great bannination of 2013/2014?
The forums has come ahead leaps and bounds since then, imho


----------



## Nullnvoid

Steve said:


> **** me dead. Ive read some shit on here but this shite takes the cake. I cant believe I recommend this site to new brewers in my shop. Its an embarrassment to what was once the best HB forum in Australia.


Can you please direct me to the best one now?


----------



## Brownsworthy

One thread and you consider it an embarrassment? I hope you show more patience with new brewers, whom need extra assistance/guidance, in your store as it is getting more competitive day by day.


----------



## WarmerBeer




----------



## Zorco

Brownsworthy said:


> One thread and you consider it an embarrassment? I hope you show more patience with new brewers, whom need extra assistance/guidance, in your store as it is getting more competitive day by day.


I think I see what's happened. If you ready back through Steve's posts, there is a string of comments that look back to the past. Of a time where things were better or where cool people used to be around. Just a slightly deeper frustration emerging..... and he's forgiven, surely? 

The Kerrplease impact has not gone unfelt. I'd vote for not hounding Steve, it was just microphone feedback while setting the speaker volume. A blip.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Steve said:


> **** me dead. Ive read some shit on here but this shite takes the cake. I cant believe I recommend this site to new brewers in my shop. Its an embarrassment to what was once the best HB forum in Australia.


I agree - kinda insensitive Steve.

Kerr seems to be working through some issues but is passionate about learning to brew. We might struggle to understand him at times....but he's keen.

I reckon mods should apply a short term ban on Steve for insensitivity. A week should do the job.

C U Next Tuesday Steve.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

A forum is only as good as its posters and I've got say that I really like most of the stuff that get's put on AHB here and today and thank all of the folks who share ideas, humour and good feelings. Bless you all.


----------



## Brownsworthy

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> I think I see what's happened. If you ready back through Steve's posts, there is a string of comments that look back to the past. Of a time where things were better or where cool people used to be around. Just a slightly deeper frustration emerging..... and he's forgiven, surely?
> 
> The Kerrplease impact has not gone unfelt. I'd vote for not hounding Steve, it was just microphone feedback while setting the speaker volume. A blip.


No worries, it's just that I've been a Nurse for over 14yrs and have worked closely with Mental health (Drug and Alcohol funnily enough) and don't really appreciate that kind of intolerance/ignorance.


----------



## WarmerBeer

sp0rk said:


> You obv missed the great bannination of 2013/2014?
> The forums has come ahead leaps and bounds since then, imho


Is this the new delineation point of AHB timelines? Kinda like xxx B.C./ xxx A.D. for the Gregorian Calendar.

_"Hey, dude, remember that awesome post by Buttersd back in 2 G.B.?"_


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I believe tha No Chillers were once rounded up and burnt as witches. Jeez that would have been effen fun reading.


----------



## Dave70

WarmerBeer said:


> Is this the new delineation point of AHB timelines? Kinda like xxx B.C./ xxx A.D. for the Gregorian Calendar.
> 
> _"Hey, dude, remember that awesome post by Buttersd back in 2 G.B.?"_


I'd like to plant a flag here. Some classic salvos of snark, disdain and sarcasm launched from the keyboard of Bum. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75032-i-want-to-get-elected/

In fact, manticle was the star of that thread. Such a firebrand back in 2013..


----------



## Zorco

Dave70 said:


> I'd like to plant a flag here. Some classic salvos of snark, disdain and sarcasm launched from the keyboard of Bum.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75032-i-want-to-get-elected/
> 
> In fact, manticle was the star of that thread. Such a firebrand back in 2013..


Man, Page 10 in a speed read.

Stick that flag elsewhere. That Bum is a Kunt - and I'm sure he'd enjoy being ravaged as such. Snarling hovering over the discourse with **** all content to contribute (small sample acknowledged)

Geeze, Manticle sure seems........ different. Alive, engaged..


----------



## Dave70

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Man, Page 10 in a speed read.
> 
> Stick that flag elsewhere. That Bum is a Kunt - and I'm sure he'd enjoy being ravaged as such. Snarling hovering over the discourse with **** all content to contribute (small sample acknowledged)
> 
> Geeze, Manticle sure seems........ different. Alive, engaged..


Oh, you dig up the 'Cocaine. Why I'm an eight ball a day man' by manticle and all will become clear.


----------



## mtb

Dave70 said:


> Oh, you dig up the 'Cocaine. Why I'm an eight ball a day man' by manticle and all will become clear.


Legit just searched AHB for that phrase in the hope of finding another juicy old thread to read.. sorely disappointed


----------



## WarmerBeer

Dave70 said:


> I'd like to plant a flag here. Some classic salvos of snark, disdain and sarcasm launched from the keyboard of Bum.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75032-i-want-to-get-elected/
> 
> In fact, manticle was the star of that thread. Such a firebrand back in 2013..


Sob.

You went and got me all nostalgic.


----------



## sp0rk

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Man, Page 10 in a speed read.
> 
> Stick that flag elsewhere. That Bum is a Kunt - and I'm sure he'd enjoy being ravaged as such. Snarling hovering over the discourse with **** all content to contribute (small sample acknowledged)
> 
> Geeze, Manticle sure seems........ different. Alive, engaged..


Bum was a huge troll, BUT he contributed a huge amount of knowledge to the site
If only he had a filter


----------



## mtb

sp0rk said:


> Bum was a huge troll, BUT he contributed a huge amount of knowledge to the site
> If only he had a filter


Did he contribute enough to warrant being a huge pain in the ass?


----------



## Dave70

mtb said:


> Did he contribute enough to warrant being a huge pain in the ass?


Apparently not.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Them's were the bad ol' days. Days when people thought they could get away with alluding to a threat of harming a total stranger half a continent away. Thankfully the world-police stepped in, and we're all happily homogeneous now.


----------



## Yob

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Man, Page 10 in a speed read.
> 
> Stick that flag elsewhere. That Bum is a Kunt - and I'm sure he'd enjoy being ravaged as such. Snarling hovering over the discourse with **** all content to contribute (small sample acknowledged)
> 
> Geeze, Manticle sure seems........ different. Alive, engaged..


Bum had much technical merit and posted solidly, he also ripped the shit out of crappy posting. I miss his input


----------



## Yob

WarmerBeer said:


> Sob.
> 
> You went and got me all nostalgic.


You weren't even here man..


----------



## Zorco




----------



## LAGERFRENZY

The old AHB dog ain't what she used to be - don't bother trying to post folks as we're all DOOMED I tell thee.


----------



## Zorco

LAGERFRENZY said:


> The old AHB dog ain't what she used to be - don't bother trying to post folks as we're all DOOMED I tell thee.


  Yep

Change is constant and essential for any successful organisation. 

For all the antiquated, outdated and desperately regretful...... consider finding yourselves a bowls club somewhere.


Edit: And there is clearly some Bum residue still around AHB......


----------



## Blind Dog

I've got no idea what this thread is about, I'm still reading it though.

Just in case anyone's vaguely interested in the topic's title, I've just completed my first decent batch of kombucha (at least it seemed that way going into the bottles) after a few failed attempts. Tastes similar to proper cider - tart, sour, with complex earthy tones so it may become a regular addition to the brewing schedule. Next batch I'll experiment with some fruit / spice additions on bottling.

Kind of regret some previous comments on the stuff.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Care to share the recipe Blind Dog?


----------



## Blind Dog

For 2.5 litres it's:
0.5L of hot water (this batch it was at 90C) in a heat proof container
Add 2-3 teabags or 1 tablespoon loose leaf good quality black tea
Steep for 5 to 10 minutes then strain the liquor off the tea / tea bags into a 3L wide necked glass jar
Add 1/2 cup sugar and stir until completely dissolved
Add cold water to bring volume to about 2.5L - water temp should be around 35C or less. If it's over 35C, let it cool til it's under

Add your SCOBY and 100ml to 200ml kombucha from a prior batch (if you dont have one, they can be bought online for around $25; just make sure you get a fresh one rather than dehydrated, and it should come in a sealed pouch with some kombucha to kick start your own)

Cover loosely (I use cling film) and let it do its thing for however long it takes. Keeping it at around 20C to 25C is ideal, and it should finish transforming sweet tea to kombucha in 10 days or so. You can add a little sugar at bottling if you want it fizzy


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Thanks Blind Dog for both for the recipe and restoring the thread back to topic.


----------



## kerrplease

I miss beer already i found that i can not let it just past. if it just means i can make kombucha and still be involved in beer thread but as a non alcoholic drinks site would mean the world to me. kombucha here i come. i will just have to look it up again for what it's worth.


----------



## kerrplease

and i will have to find some friend to give the beer to.or give it to family members.i could just keep the beer for as long as i can then give it to some one say in 2 years.it would be like nothing else by then.


----------



## kerrplease

the first to last batch of my beer was only one month old so far.the instruction said that i can keep it as long as i liked it just get's even better the longer it goes for.even if some one said they will have some to help out i might not still give it to them until some time as i think it has been fermented in the bottles long enough.could be like 5 years and i still have it all in the cupboard maybe by then i could of found some change in the type of tablets or i could even start drinking again for some reason i do not think would happen still.


----------



## kerrplease

10 years and i still have the same bottles of beer as the day i started.i think that was why i picked home brew because it just sites there getting better as it goes.


----------



## kerrplease

now some thing to drink like the kombucha while the beer goes off probably rely off but i had fun making it for some one else.100 year old beer then pass them down the the kids to store in their home to like generation to generation they were past down until some one opened one.


----------



## kerrplease

like what sort of carbon dating can beer hold.200 years then!


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## Yob

Beer definitely has a "best by date"

Apart from RIS or barleywine I don't know of many that benefit from "years" of age


----------



## madpierre06

Dave70 said:


> I'd like to plant a flag here. Some classic salvos of snark, disdain and sarcasm launched from the keyboard of Bum.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75032-i-want-to-get-elected/
> 
> In fact, manticle was the star of that thread. Such a firebrand back in 2013..


I like that the OP requested a thread lock on page 2 due to where he saw the thread headed.......17 pages later :lol:

And kerr....stick with it man, answers and purpose eventually come if willing to hang in there and keep looking.


----------



## Dave70

kerrplease said:


> now some thing to drink like the kombucha while the beer goes off probably rely off but i had fun making it for some one else.100 year old beer then pass them down the the kids to store in their home to like generation to generation they were past down until some one opened one.


Go easy on the kombucha champ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89cMeaiJlPc


----------



## Dave70

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Yep
> 
> Change is constant and essential for any successful organisation.
> 
> For all the antiquated, outdated and desperately regretful...... consider finding yourselves a bowls club somewhere.
> 
> 
> Edit: And there is clearly some Bum residue still around AHB......



http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72202-clays-cider-simple/


----------



## Zorco

That's a better flag

But your statement that he cares too much is fucked.

It's like...

"I LOVE YOU SON, DO YOUR HOMEWORK" (Smacks son in the head)

"I LOVE YOU SON, PUT YOUR BIKE AWAY" (Smacks son in the head)

"I LOVE YOU SON, DO THE DISHES RIGHT" (Smacks son in the head)


More harm is done. He is a kunt and thank **** he isn't here.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I like how in the space of 40 minutes, our main man Kerrplease went from keeping his beer for 2 years to keeping it for 200 years!


----------



## Dave70

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> That's a better flag
> 
> But your statement that he cares too much* is fucked.*
> 
> It's like...
> 
> "I LOVE YOU SON, DO YOUR HOMEWORK" (Smacks son in the head)
> 
> "I LOVE YOU SON, PUT YOUR BIKE AWAY" (Smacks son in the head)
> 
> "I LOVE YOU SON, DO THE DISHES RIGHT" (Smacks son in the head)
> 
> 
> More harm is done. He is a kunt and thank **** he isn't here.


Careful. You are ironically close to annexing his prose.
Wasn't manticle on fire again there.


----------



## WarmerBeer

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> More harm is done. He is a kunt and thank **** he isn't here.


You're generalising your opinion based on what, one thread's worth of a politically and passionately charged thread?

Yes, he may have not been the most polite member of this forum, yes, he may have rubbed just about everybody the wrong way, but I think under all that snark, sarcasm and vitriol, there was a smart, possibly too smart, guy. I think he, like many, suffered fools badly.

I never met the guy in person, but appreciated many of his posts. Declaring him a "kunt" based on a sample < 1% of his (12,000+) posts is gross generalisation.


----------



## Zorco

Dave70 said:


> Careful. You are ironically close to annexing his prose.
> Wasn't manticle on fire again there.


Yep, it's called mimicking to demonstrate


----------



## Zorco

WarmerBeer said:


> You're generalising your opinion based on what, one thread's worth of a politically and passionately charged thread?
> 
> Yes, he may have not been the most polite member of this forum, yes, he may have rubbed just about everybody the wrong way, but I think under all that snark, sarcasm and vitriol, there was a smart, possibly too smart, guy. I think he, like many, suffered fools badly.
> 
> I never met the guy in person, but appreciated many of his posts. Declaring him a "kunt" based on a sample < 1% of his (12,000+) posts is gross generalisation.


You're right

And I withdraw


Edit: I've got some residual frustration that flowed into this. A little self imposed time-out from AHB will help.

I can't wait for these mini kegs and will keep watch.

Apolz if I annoyed any Cosdog fans..


----------



## Dave70

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Yep, it's called mimicking to demonstrate


In future I'd prefer a sock puppet pantomime. Nothing fancy. Explorer's with button eyes will be fine.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Points on both sides guys but please don't stay away too long Cosdog. We don't need good contributors to abdicate their place in honour of some long dead and buried ones no matter hiw sassy they were.


----------



## WarmerBeer

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Apolz if I annoyed any Cosdog fans..


Still a Cosdog fan, how could anybody stay annoyed at _that_ face...


----------



## SBOB




----------



## Devhay

Ahh Kerr threads, you just never know which direction its going to go next


----------



## Nullnvoid

Devhay said:


> Ahh Kerr threads, you just never know which direction its going to go next


And I love it. By the end, Kerrplease has so little to do with the thread, it organically evolves! 

It's amazing.

Edit.....actually by the start he has so little to do with the thread as well.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I love how Kerr seizes control back every so often only to derail it again about four posts later. It really is like white water rafting.


----------



## WarmerBeer

LAGERFRENZY said:


> It really is like white water rafting.


What, cold, dangerous, and hard on your arms?

Wait. What analogy am I even trying to make?

Kerr please come back, this thread needs you.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Is no controlling a kerrthread man - just hold on tight and enjoy the ride


----------



## Exile

WarmerBeer said:


> Still a Cosdog fan, how could anybody stay annoyed at _that_ face...



I could of sworn I have caught that in a rodent station not too long ago


----------



## kerrplease

http://forums.psychcentral.com/member.php?u=255791


----------



## kerrplease

http://forums.psychcentral.com/schizophrenia-psychosis/363191-antipsychotics-alcohol-invega.html#post4064676


----------



## Radshoes

Kerr are you alluding to the fact that you think most of the people posting in this thread may have some kind of psychiatric disorder?


----------



## mtb

The other four voices in my head are no chillers and I need help to put them on the path toward accurate IBU prediction


----------



## Radshoes

mtb said:


> The other four voices in my head are no chillers and I need help to put them on the path toward accurate IBU prediction



I think an accurate IBU prediction would be what ever your calculator said plus YOLO%


----------



## Radshoes

I am wondering if Mark Tromp is a home brewer who stumbled across a Kerr thread and then told his family about it?


----------



## Dave70

Or stumbled across a blotter of brown acid.


----------



## Exile

delete


----------



## Cerveja

LAGERFRENZY said:


> I love how Kerr seizes control back every so often only to derail it again about four posts later. It really is like white water rafting.


That's a ripper. White water rafting. Loving this thread.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

If poor old Kerr wasnt confused before...he sure will be after reading some of the link posted to old classic AHB threads.

So I started a Classic AHB Threads thread...


----------



## kerrplease

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjmq56x9oDPAhVHW5QKHUBoAQUQFggpMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.austlii.edu.au%2Fau%2Flegis%2Fvic%2Fconsol_act%2Faca1985204%2Fsch3b.html&usg=AFQjCNGlSjUCZitOx-qu5f5JGEyj7F31CQ&sig2=1tgkqm6FrWppCemq3K8SqQ


----------



## kerrplease

i think i might soda ! soda on the non beer list for the thread.


----------



## bradsbrew

http://csq.org.au/csq/media/Common/Research/172695-CSQ-Apprentice-Annual.pdf


----------



## Dave70

kerrplease said:


> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjmq56x9oDPAhVHW5QKHUBoAQUQFggpMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.austlii.edu.au%2Fau%2Flegis%2Fvic%2Fconsol_act%2Faca1985204%2Fsch3b.h
> 
> tml&usg=AFQjCNGlSjUCZitOx-qu5f5JGEyj7F31CQ&sig2=1tgkqm6FrWppCemq3K8SqQ



Total loss of penis


118 570


----------



## goomboogo

Also, $118 570 for total loss of both testicles but you can lose all the junk and still only get $118 570.


----------



## Robbo2234

WTF?? I love this thread...


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

nothing at all strange about going from soda ! soda to losing the wedding tackle


----------



## malt junkie

I just caught up the last five pages, and I get from the gist thus far, if going for non alcoholic:


Steve's HB store aint the go
Kombacha and Soda are lead contenders (my faves were always fruit cocktails with out the spirits, newbie mistake obviously)
Bum, while quite Knowledgeable will inevitably tell you where to go
PPE Includes: personal flotation device and Box (testicle protection)
In the event the gear gets trashed; your compensated $118 570
Where do I sign up for this shit, getting the snip aint cheap!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

having bottle caper tool while brike laying and sitting around fireplace says it all for me (#11):

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/92302-classic-ahb-threads/#entry1400745

we are in a parallel universe in which everyone knows that kerr is the word. I never want to leave this place.


----------



## kerrplease

The hops plant is the closest relative of hemp (Cannabis sp.), and the stems of the hops plant are similarly a source of fiber, though not as durable. Nevertheless, the fiber may be used to create linen (DeLyser & Kasper 1994). Indeed, Cannabis and hops are the only plants in the Cannabaceae family, and can be cross-grafted very well, but there is no translocation of cannabinoids to the hops vine when this is done (Voogelbreinder 2009, 192).


----------



## kerrplease

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=22&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj9i6K0j47PAhUO2GMKHRFjDqkQFgiIATAV&url=http%3A%2F%2Fentheology.com%2Fplants%2Fhumulus-lupulus-hops%2F&usg=AFQjCNEvk4O35ABYs-zypw9QM2ucrs8X2A&sig2=1_GsqhlIIsagwsdkjmzX4g


----------



## Killer Brew

kerrplease said:


> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=22&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj9i6K0j47PAhUO2GMKHRFjDqkQFgiIATAV&url=http%3A%2F%2Fentheology.com%2Fplants%2Fhumulus-lupulus-hops%2F&usg=AFQjCNEvk4O35ABYs-zypw9QM2ucrs8X2A&sig2=1_GsqhlIIsagwsdkjmzX4g


I don't know where this link goes but work computer says no


----------



## Killer Brew

kerrplease said:


> The hops plant is the closest relative of hemp (Cannabis sp.), and the stems of the hops plant are similarly a source of fiber, though not as durable. Nevertheless, the fiber may be used to create linen (DeLyser & Kasper 1994). Indeed, Cannabis and hops are the only plants in the Cannabaceae family, and can be cross-grafted very well, but there is no translocation of cannabinoids to the hops vine when this is done (Voogelbreinder 2009, 192).


Not sure where you are going with that but would suggest the side effects would be detrimental (to you that is, this thread could go to even greater heights)


----------



## mtb

Killer Brew said:


> thread could go to even greater heights


So you're saying it could get a little high?


----------



## Dave70

kerrplease said:


> The hops plant is the closest relative of hemp (Cannabis sp.), and the stems of the hops plant are similarly a source of fiber, though not as durable. Nevertheless, the fiber may be used to create linen (DeLyser & Kasper 1994). Indeed, Cannabis and hops are the only plants in the Cannabaceae family, and can be cross-grafted very well, but there is no translocation of cannabinoids to the hops vine when this is done (Voogelbreinder 2009, 192).


I'll shelve plans for my Sour Diesel IIPA then. 


IIPA then.


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/1DWUmNp4UJc


----------



## mtb

And for my next trick, watch this pint disappear


----------



## Dave70




----------



## droid

Tell me it's 5


----------



## Grott

6


----------



## Newy

2 up


----------



## LorriSanga

It can't be 2up


----------



## Zorco

All permutations of matchsticks are valid for the bottom right field. It is an indeterminate system.


----------



## Newy

Repeating pattern of 7, could be 2 up.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

42


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I'm waiting for Kerr to explain the match stick conundrum.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I'm expecting more of a kerrv ball


----------



## kerrplease

if its a question mark square match stick thing just about anythings right or wrong.but if their is more than five triangles in the picture the answer is to multiply it by ten. do not ask why but i read a book on puzzles said if their is an answer to the question it's normally timed by the whole thing. 10 for 5 10 for 100 never adding the out side ones that it is in but take the whole aerier away from the whole question.because it only shows a question mark and some matches it's just a photo of matches and a question mark.


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## kerrplease

answer infinety


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## kerrplease

The beer should be a nice for some one and i labeled every one different colors
two weeks still non beer i have not even wanted one anyway.what a bummer they will just go to some one that can.


----------



## Mr B

I'm speechless, love the stickers, great organisation.

Beer isnt everything, I like reading books.

Are there 1,111 answers to everything? That would make 2 + 2 rather complicated, I'll tell the kids

(I reckon its 6)


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

None alcoholic Ginger beer method:

http://www.afarmofyourhome.com/?s=Ginger+beer+plant


----------



## kerrplease

thank's for recipe. there is none that are non alcoholic

the book on answers would know the answer to the question i was just guessing anyway.i think i know it does in the puzzle section.their is no any answer just the right answer is what it is .my guess as a kid was infinity.because i could not figure out the area and just thought it could be anything then.


----------



## droid

Hey Kerr, while we are talking about puzzles, I have a way to get out of a maze. I learnt it while being a Postie, which is left hand delivery. 

If you stick to the left wall and never leave the left wall you will find your way back out, try it with any maze. Yes you may seem to go back on your old tracks a bit but you will get out. 

I gave up the smokes 5 years ago, one thing I noticed is that nobody looks happy when they smoke. Most of the time it's some strange expression like pop eye while people suck back on a ciggy, they almost look like they don't even know they are doing it, except they look a bit uncomfortable.

We are creatures of habit, when the desire for the habit goes we're free of it. You'll be right mate.


----------



## Benn

Ahh Ciggies, millions of bartenders would disagree but the fun was over when they banned smoking in pubs.


----------



## kerrplease

ciggies and coffee all i have now i asked the doctor for patches but she said no to that to. maybe makes me more sick than i would like.ginger plant tree look good it might tack a while but i think it's a go.sort of just devastated and have no response to Aussie brewers site no more.the whole reason was alcohol but i do not have even that no more.sort of defeats the purpose of being on a beer site.


----------



## kerrplease

i was so looking forward to all grain beer but can not now unless some one wants it all for free.


----------



## kerrplease

looking at some sort of kid's drinks to show pic of and video's


----------



## Benn

Kerr, AHB is still a good site for non alcoholic brewing. Equipment, vessels, plumbing, cleaning, fermentation, dispensing, info sharing etc, it's all relative. I'm hoping to brew some Kombucha one of these days as well as make and keg something non alcoholic for the family over summer. Hang in there mate, you'll find something that works for you.
...your liver will thank you for it, I know mine enjoys a rest from time to time.
Cheers


----------



## kerrplease

thankyou i still have the fermenter photos and equipment still maybe i will post them again in the gallery or find some sort of new ones i found for ginger plant recipe eg jar with flip top lid. it's just when i start showing how i make beer when i can not have it is the problem . and i said to the doctor i was not but it's showing him in the photos i was.


----------



## kerrplease

suppose there is none because i have not anyway.i know this and the pictures are just picture of chore's.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Hey Kerr - the Ginger beer plant recipe that I posted has less than .5 percent alcohol in it (less than the allowable threshold for soft drinks) so if drunk in moderation I doubt that it would have side effects. I might even try and make a batch up.


----------



## kerrplease

thank you i posted my pictures again just as long as i know to my self i have not consumed any is the best way. I felt a bit off for a while now i seem like i just can not do much at all again. i am all puffed up again and i can not function propyl still again this happens lots to me and i did the beer all right i just have to wait until i can do the ginger plant.i do not know of some one how would dislike my photos on this site so i put them back on.


----------



## Zorco

How's the horticulture going Kerrplease?


----------



## kerrplease

good got around 25 bottles left for ginger plant but i just can not get to it yet wish i was as good as i was when i was back at school it would of been done by now.


----------



## kerrplease

my back normally goes some times but this time it's my neck first time for my neck to be sore but i'am shore it's not so bad soon.


----------



## kerrplease

i think i did not notice what i had done to my self until i sat down for years .it all just seems to catch up with me until better again.i had played football and all sports work until hospital were i just had to take the tablets.man if i just new to get a office job instead of laboring.


----------



## kerrplease

every thing seems to be going wrong if it's not some thing else it's that to.


----------



## Mr B

Chin up kerr, some of these hobbies take a lot of learning before actually starting, remember that the learning is all part of the fun.

I just read stuff for about a year and a half before I even attempted to make beer 

You'll come good, take the time to work out what you want to do, sounds like the ginger could be a goer.

Maybe check out the cooking section, might take your interest.

Heaps of stuff on here if it tickles your fancy.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

hang in there buddy - better times ahead.


----------



## Zorco

kerrplease said:


> every thing seems to be going wrong if it's not some thing else it's that to.


I know just how those words remind me of my life last year. You're by no means alone in that experience.

I started turning it into a game, guessing the next thing to go wrong! Just so I had a few wins I would guess .."next Wednesday my ******* leg will fall off" or "I bet come Thursday my car will explode into a mushroom cloud of lollies"

Yeah.... Screw you universe... You can't **** up everything in my life.... I'm still here!


----------



## Zorco

Hey Kerrplease! Let me know if you are making any non-alcoholic ginger beer. I'd like to buy some off you!

Summer is coming!


----------



## kerrplease

Got the ginger beer stuff.looks pretty easy at first like 10.00 dollars so far.should have some photos buy the weekend to show.again


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Just got my ingredients for it yesterday too so will go on this adventure at the same time mate.


----------



## Nullnvoid

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Just got my ingredients for it yesterday too so will go on this adventure at the same time mate.


Bet Kerrplease finishes first.....judging from past bottlings


----------



## kerrplease

where do i get some of this ?

Muslin cloth and a sieve


----------



## manticle

Hospitality retailer


----------



## Radshoes

SPOTLIGHT FOR THE MUSLIN CLOTH

SIEVE FROM WOOLWORTHS IN THE KITCHEN UTENSILS AISLE - OR BIG W, KMART ETC.


----------



## kerrplease

i have a shirt that's old i was going to just cut it up and use it as cloth.


----------



## kerrplease

could i just use a old clean shirt i do not want anymore


----------



## kerrplease

https://www.spotlightstores.com/by-the-metre/premium-muslin/p/BP80218557


----------



## kerrplease

i do not think i need it until the plants ready to bottle anyway


----------



## kerrplease

Line a large sieve with a few layers of cheesecloth and strain the entire contents of your Ginger Beer Plant into the bucket. You can gather up the cloth to twist all the remaining “juice” from the Ginger Beer Plant.


----------



## kerrplease

it said two cloths cheese cloth and muslin cloth


----------



## kerrplease

i think i will mix the ginger beer up in the stoke pot then transfer it to the fermenter after it's all measured out because i have to dissolve the sugar and strain the plant with a cloth and the strainer would fit on top of the pot until the muslin cloth is dry.


----------



## kerrplease

instead of the massive fermenter on the bench to try and mix everything with.


----------



## Zorco

Looking good mate. I'd pass on the old shirt idea....

Unless your thinking of naming your ginger beer 'Aroma of Kerrplease'

[emoji3]

Muslin cloth from Spotlight is cheap and very useful! 

The stainless looks the business!!


----------



## Radshoes

can also get helium filled balloons for a good price from spotlight as well.
So you can have a party while you make the ginger beer


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Just be very wary of party tricks advice from cerain ex ladyboys. Run if he ever offers a reacharound!


----------



## kerrplease

30/9/16 start in the morning getting: ground ginger 4 100g or so
: sultanas
: lemons 4
: strainer 
: two jar
:the muslin cloth ordered for the next two business days
: raw sugar with coffee anyway
normally the Coles sends a replaced if not in stoke email with the substitutes for another brand.hope their is no substitutes of any of it.


----------



## kerrplease

maybe instead of making one i could do two for my first go then four for my second go.it would be 16 liters then around as many bottles i have left over from the beer.she said that she froze here's one one time until i drink it all again.24 750 bottles left some lid broken from the beer ones i drunk think i have 6 to 10 still have not even been used yet.


----------



## kerrplease

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/1415-non-beer-drinker/


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

You need to refrigerate all of the bottles after they mature to slow the fermentation process so only make as many as you can kepp cold:

"Screw the caps on tightly and store for 7-10 days in a cool, dark place. When the bottles are resistant to a squeeze, they are ready to be consumed. Store in the fridge. Keeping the Ginger Beer in the fridge slows the fermentation process right down, keeping the brew non-alcoholic."


----------



## kerrplease

lots then.i just ordered two more lemon and one more jar so i will have two ginger plants going.in the fridge.for 7 to 10 days i do not think i could thank you guy enough for ginger plant recipe with the low alcohol %. i would of had nothing to do anymore.i just thought ginger beer was 0% anyway.even i could do that one then.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

No worries mate - I'll kick off my brew on Friday so that we can compare notes along the way.


----------



## Zorco

Legend Kerrplease! 

Book me in for a 6-pack mate.


----------



## madpierre06

Warms the heart! From the cockles. Good stuff mate, I'm keen to go for original ginger beer myself at some stage, grew up drinking homemade legit stuff, nothing beats it.


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/h4SYafnKqFA


----------



## Zorco

You're absolutely incredible kerrplease........

But I don't know if there is a 1-dimensional piece of string.....I'm not perfectly sure this man is publishing in peer reviewed journals. Actually, I think he might be publishing in That's Life magazine.

Do your thoughts happen in the time and frequency domains simultaneously with some sort of pure real-time quantum neural Laplace transforms?


----------



## kerrplease

because were real like the 50 cm string but if i really work it out it's actually 0 .so we are really 0 from start to finish .so we just were not meant to be in the first place.think it means no matter what i do i will always be 0 so if i drink beer or anything on tablets it's really harmful but we are 0 in the first place all the way though to the end no matter of having stuff or not. having stuff will always be 0 anyway you look at it.could be hit by a car and amount to 0 or bitten by a shark and amount to 0.

ginger beer 30/9/16 start plant should be finished 7/10/16 for bottling.


----------



## Zorco

kerrplease said:


> because were real like the 50 cm string but if i really work it out it's actually 0 .so we are really 0 from start to finish .so we just were not meant to be in the first place.think it means no matter what i do i will always be 0 so if i drink beer or anything on tablets it's really harmful but we are 0 in the first place all the way though to the end no matter of having stuff or not. having stuff will always be 0 anyway you look at it.


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## kerrplease

beer could be what's good for infinity because no one can infinity but. doctors and all can not proved infinity either.


----------



## Zorco

Kerr, there is something mysterious about your internal world!

Brew that juju into your ginger beer!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Just grow it and we'll all smoke it Special K


----------



## kerrplease

i might finish every sentence with 0 from now on.


----------



## Zorco

Whatever you do, you will always be Kerrplease. And for that we are eternally thankful.

Infinity zero muvverfArkers


----------



## Mr B

kerrplease, you are the kind of guy that would appreciate something from my uni days with my mates. It starts:

Whats the difference between a lemon?


----------



## Benn

Between a lemon & what? A lime? (I don't get it.., but I went to trade school so that may have something to do with it.) neither of them belong in beer.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

So are you really ready to brew on Friday Kerr? Don't forget:



2 cups of water (tap water left for a day to evaporate the chlorine off is best)
I'll be doing this tomorrow as my local water has pretty high levels of chlorine in it - not sure what yours has.


----------



## manticle

Boil it, then leave for a day and you'll have a much better chance of removing chlorine.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Thanks heaps Manticle - will do so. Lovn' this forum.


----------



## WarmerBeer

Mr B said:


> Whats the difference between a lemon?


One of its legs is both the same.


----------



## kerrplease

i put out the water hot from the kettle and i sterilized them both. .two bottles one is 500ml and a scooner glass say like 375 ml. 1 cup= 250mlhttps://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjxuriX2rPPAhXCKZQKHUJ5AlgQFgg2MAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fconvert-to.com%2Fconversion%2Fvolume%2Fconvert-australian-cup-to-ml.html&usg=AFQjCNGFvTZsQ6bZxR_sq7PzaCN-EVEjuw&sig2=18oWSUwZu4upPfqjqM35CA i think i need another glass full still.


----------



## kerrplease

it's little things like that i just find not important thank you chlorinated water .did that now should be right for tomorrow.



29/9/16


----------



## Zorco

WarmerBeer said:


> One of its legs is both the same.


I haven't worked this out yet

The question has a grammatical error and is throwing me.


----------



## kerrplease

maybe start with legs think some one said to me or my lecture did once before cancel out maybe and the jar's ordered fell through so i will have to look some where for more everything else was on it still.100% marketing maybe it will just be writer n so well that it's impossible to pick a fault with 100 % a 100% thing's the whole of anything anyway.200% is over that can be the whole thing but twice again.net of gain 20 say 100 net gain perfect 1. his 20 your 1 does not sound fair i would go with 80 to your's 20 his might or 100 is all for your self.


----------



## Mr B

Mr B said:


> Whats the difference between a lemon?


Lawnmowers don't have windows


Must say that Warmerbeer was on the right track, damn fine answer liked above


----------



## kerrplease

like if someone came on utube stream with all people watching with a question the same as that but one every one could under stand and they all said something totally different and they all had to pay lot's of money for their mistakes it would not of been illegal anyway they just did not know what it actually was talking about in the first place.


----------



## Mr B

The best bit is the look in the eye whilst they try to work out what it means, whether it actually makes sense, and what the answer might be - and they are many and varied.

Anyway, just a little bit of fun sometimes.


----------



## SBOB

there's not enough beers in a keg for this thread to make sense


----------



## Benn

"Rhetorical eh?.....8!"


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

SBOB said:


> there's not enough beers in a keg for this thread to make sense


who's looking for sense here?


----------



## kerrplease

mum use to cook cakes and stuff she used to sieve the flour though a colander then though a sieve maybe with the muslin cloth i will use a sieve to.muslin cloth and a sieve to extract the plant the extra sieve made mums cakes fluffy and nicer than the unsieved ones with just the colander.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

lets make some kick ass-ginga beer tomorrow amigo


----------



## kerrplease

yes i have to wait for the coles to open there is all stuff again measuring cup ,teaspoons,jar's and the carbon drops.to get still.can not wait!


----------



## Zorco

Are you making enough to spare me a couple of bottles mate!?


----------



## malt junkie

Mr B said:


> Lawnmowers don't have windows


One powerball and mine will, and aircon, fuel injected V8, auto pilot......


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

My self propelled Honda detests windows and is more of a dedicated mac user


----------



## Mr B

I have a mate that has a small urban block.

A few years ago, he took a considerable period of time trying to decide which self propelled mower to buy.

It takes him about 10 minutes to mow the yard.

To this day, I am still WTF.

He spent a fortune on one too.

Not that theres anything wrong with that of course, but really, how hard are they to push.......

In saying that, I am sure that your lawn is incredible and lush and steep and generously proportioned and requiring of a self propelled mower Lagerfrenzy.

Edit: Sorry kerrplease, I detract from the excitement of making ginger with this silly talk of mowers. To Coles and Beyond!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Nope I iz a contractor and when you do up to 10 of them a day, seven days a week in summer you never want to push the fuckers or wait for Windows to reboot (see you may have missed my OS Pref in the last post bro).


----------



## Zorco

When Kerrplease wants his thread back, he claims it in the usual way.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Assumptions arse u and me Mr B


----------



## kerrplease

4 stroke have sumps two stoke does not have sump the oil goes in the fuel instead and change the spark plugs sometimes.the four stroke will a lot but works less and the two stroke will a lot but works harder.think i was more like bowling greens mowing because all there was was a bowling green to lissen to the lectures on. like diamonds shapes or square shapes are good.design of clothing could be for the golf course design and layout and the upkeep of golf courses.pattern cutting and the motor car, lock smith etc.


----------



## kerrplease

http://www.afarmofyourhome.com/?s=Ginger+beer+plant


----------



## sp0rk

kerrplease said:


> 4 stroke have sumps two stoke does not have sump the oil goes in the fuel instead


Unless it's like the newer European 2 stroke enduro motorcycles, where the oil goes in it's own tank and is mixed in the carb
There's some fancy stuff going on with 2 strokes, I can't wait until EFI gets popular in 2 strokes and we start seeing a lot more of them on the market again


----------



## kerrplease

lemon pulps pulp i suppose not like lemon skin i used the pulp that formed on the juicer around the top. not grated the skin.might be a few seeds mix in to but it all gets drained in the cloth and used again anyway.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> When Kerrplease wants his thread back, he claims it in the usual way.





kerrplease said:


> 4 stroke have sumps two stoke does not have sump the oil goes in the fuel instead and change the spark plugs sometimes.the four stroke will a lot but works less and the two stroke will a lot but works harder.think i was more like bowling greens mowing because all there was was a bowling green to lissen to the lectures on. like diamonds shapes or square shapes are good.design of clothing could be for the golf course design and layout and the upkeep of golf courses.pattern cutting and the motor car, lock smith etc.


Just like that...


----------



## malt junkie

Now I'm getting thirst for some ginger beer!


----------



## Zorco

Kerrplease's sanitation skills are a level up on mine. That house looks perfectly clean for brewing good drinks.


----------



## kerrplease

new kitchen and flore about 4 years ago it was just a budget kitchen and just concrete flore. i did not have to clean the new stuff at all the old one was like wall paper for the bottoms of the cupboards.all payed for by houseing http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/1415-non-beer-drinker/


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Ginga beer plant started


----------



## kerrplease

my jars are not the same level but one of the lemons was rather larger than the others i thought i put all the lemon juice into one instead.i will just have to wait and see after the fermentation starts if there is a difference.or start all over again? this is a cup size i found .
i commented on the ginger plant post gave her the link to the site said if she wanted to see how i went she could.because she said if any one had tried it to comment or tell their story to her about how they went.Thank you for shopping with Spotlight, your order has been successfully received and will be dispatched shortly.muslin clothe


----------



## Killer Brew

Mr B said:


> I have a mate that has a small urban block.
> 
> A few years ago, he took a considerable period of time trying to decide which self propelled mower to buy.
> 
> It takes him about 10 minutes to mow the yard.
> 
> To this day, I am still WTF.
> 
> He spent a fortune on one too.
> 
> Not that theres anything wrong with that of course, but really, how hard are they to push.......
> 
> In saying that, I am sure that your lawn is incredible and lush and steep and generously proportioned and requiring of a self propelled mower Lagerfrenzy.
> 
> Edit: Sorry kerrplease, I detract from the excitement of making ginger with this silly talk of mowers. To Coles and Beyond!


Too posh to push!


----------



## Killer Brew

kerrplease said:


> my jars are not the same level but one of the lemons was rather larger than the others i thought i put all the lemon juice into one instead.i will just have to wait and see after the fermentation starts if there is a difference.or start all over again? this is a cup size i found .
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2009.JPG i commented on the ginger plant post gave her the link to the site said if she wanted to see how i went she could.because she said if any one had tried it to comment or tell their story to her about how they went.Thank you for shopping with Spotlight, your order has been successfully received and will be dispatched shortly.muslin clothe


I'm confused (not an unusual state of affairs). Are you making lemonade or ginger beer now? Or both?


----------



## kerrplease

since i shook the jars up one has seemed to be more than the other but not so much now the bubbles have had time to evaporate.yes i might as well been making lemonade


i was 100 % shore of emptying the lemon juice equally into both still.maybe ones just frothier than the other.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Killer Brew said:


> I'm confused (not an unusual state of affairs). Are you making lemonade or ginger beer now? Or both?


Recipe is here:

http://www.afarmofyourhome.com/?s=Ginger+beer+plant


----------



## kerrplease

then four cups raw sugar in four cup boiling water.to bottle . thought it was wrong their for a second again. it's cup not tablespoon or something.


----------



## kerrplease

a product description 100% marketing One of its legs is both the same. 

Provide information on products and
services
AHC20410


----------



## BKBrews

God I'm lost


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Hi lost howthefuckareya


----------



## Zorco

BKBrews said:


> God I'm lost


It's infinity zero string theory with ginger lemon BK!

Cmon, stay with the thread!


----------



## kerrplease

think i put to much pulp in one that was why the bigger one happened.should i scoop some out or just leave it.

9:47 am the juice was pitty much the same because the first lemon of the big lemon i did not get much from it and the big lemon i did the same to compensate the size different but the pulp was out by one or third teaspoons or three extra bits. that sucks when that happened.can not fix it or i am forced to do it all again.


----------



## wereprawn

Really depends on what frequency your strings are vibrating at and whether you're using larger or smaller infinities. If I were you, I'd just transfer a bit out of one jar into the other to even them up if it's worrying you.


Edit- And ffs make sure you don't allow any extra dimensions to unfold or were all fucked.


----------



## kerrplease

yar because the fuller ones probable the one with lemon.thanks i thought i could top the fuller one up so its not so lemony but then the smaller one is still with out lemon but it would of been really different then but the fuller one i would be able to see when the fermentation occurs to the other one with none at all if so.your way fixes everything.i looked from the top and their is hardly much pulp and the differents of the two to get even was only 10 teaspoons anyway one lemon or the half of the larger on more.hardly enough for 4 lemons juice different though.the one on the left disturbed still from the tea spooning out to the other one. half bubbles around the out side.smelt like ginger beer to me though.i could hardly tilt the jay incase it recked the bottom so the teaspoons were half size for most.pretty much perfect now ! just have to see if it ferments properly.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Day 2 and no signs of a fermentation (or is that a kerrmentation) in my ginga yet. Blurb did say three to seven days for it to start.


----------



## kerrplease

mine green your's golden.my right ones clear from tea spooning the other one is milky but it's still milky 7:30 pm from 9:47 am might not be so bad still.but the pictures the same in others both milky.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

A little photographic trick on my part buddy - I put it in a spot that had the sun behind it to enhance the colour for the pic. Its really a lot paler than that in the kitchen cupboard.


----------



## kerrplease

i think once i drink them i will be doing it again i wrote down the recipe for next time if i gets delete or edited


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow




----------



## Killer Brew

What do the sultanas bring to the party?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I suspect that they might be part of the wild yeast component that starts the fermentation?


----------



## kerrplease

i put 9 of them in each one some were not so big some were big.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I had a fleeting sense that you might wing it a little with this brew Herr Kerr


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Killer Brew said:


> What do the sultanas bring to the party?


Something currant


----------



## kerrplease

day 2 night what's the qualifications for a brewer's shop anyway like bar course or something.ones clear still with no bubbles the other is milky from the transition to the other one to get level.or is it day three at night.

no froth or bubbles could be a long week.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Are your lids on tight? They need to be loose to let a little bit of oxygen in. Counterintuitive to normal brewing I know but in this instance we are wanting wild yeasts to enter the plant to start fermentation. I replaced my screw-on lid with a bit of old tea towel and secured it with a rubber band. Getting a small line of bubbles on the surface.


----------



## kerrplease

is the muslin cloth for that or is it for straining the content's of the jar in to the Ferment er.my muslin cloth taking 7 days to arrive still i did buy it just has not arrived yet. i have some elastic bands and a tea towel i might try with.same here i think then.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Yeh muslin or cheesecloth for straining. Old tea towel for lid. Seems to be working.


----------



## kerrplease

i do not know exactly how because it's my first time but my one seems to be clearer than your's but i don't know how to do it any different from what the blog said pretty much did i all perfect still i will just have to wait and see.man if it work's but it will be great !


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Patience is a virtue mate. The main thing is that it doesn't look bad or smell bad either.


----------



## kerrplease

does the bottles need carbon again or it just form bubbles by it's self


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

It starts carbonating itself naturally after bottling. That's why you need to refrigerate it all after 7 days in the bottle to stop the fermentation/carbonation process.


----------



## kerrplease

that's pretty amazing how something as small as the plant can do all the 12 bottles or so. if it was cordial it just would not be enough it would be to week to drink.


----------



## kerrplease

day 4 the left one cleared from tea spooning.the ginger on the bottom lifted up maybe some bubbles in it but no ware else.no froth.


maybe start feeding Thursday i think it to slow https://youtu.be/XefkEP6xTV0


----------



## GrumpyPaul

"Tea spooning" when you're the little spoon


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Getting some more small surface bubbles at the top of mine today which I have taken to be the start of fermentation. So just gave it its first feed (2 teaspoons ginger and four teaspoons of raw sugar). Seemed to fizz just a little when I put the sugar in. I think I will feed itmevery day from now on because I don't want it to die.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

has started to fizzy up on the surface:


----------



## kerrplease

was your one started two days before mine i think because my two are clear sort of still unless i shake them a bit but today was day 3 video night time the start of fermentation.https://youtu.be/PG_dBC0Z4KI


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

mate i started brewing the same morning as you did. the only difference is that I fed my one this afternoon and it is starting to fizzy tonight. if you feed yours tonight then we should be back in synch tomorrow. all they need is a feed. ferment is also probably slow for both of us as the weather is still cool - they like to be at or around 25 degrees to take off properly.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Definitely a thin layer of krausen (or is that kraisen) on the top this morning. Kerr you need to feed your plants man.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Definitely a thin layer of krausen (or is that kraisen) on the top this morning. Kerr you need to feed your plants man.


----------



## kerrplease

it said i can up to a week so i might Thursday because when i get payed is Friday in a week the shopping comes then.with the lemons and sugar. 
day 4 https://youtu.be/TPN2Xcw9niE froth has formed on top today one or two bubbles.i think it's fine still just today the froth formed.i need the bubbles


----------



## kerrplease

got the lemons for next week put them in the fridge hope they do not go off before then.or i would of had to wait for pay day next week.so i can start feeding it at any time still before then maybe tomorrow or some time.

i might feed it tonight then like you said.


----------



## WarmerBeer

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Definitely a thin layer of krausen (or is that *Kerr*aisen) on the top this morning. Kerr you need to feed your plants man.


FTFY


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Frothing more after its second feed:


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/sdJhhiCqJZM 

https://youtu.be/wEy7Vlktk38 

5:00 pm first feed 4/10/16


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/o2vht8aEehM


----------



## kerrplease

this link has all of the videos so far in it.https://youtu.be/17pqeMUX2CQ


----------



## Zorco

You're brewing!!!!!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

That's a kerrment if ever I've seen one - welcome back to the club buddy.


----------



## kerrplease

thank you for the help !


----------



## Zorco

kerrplease said:


> thank you for the help !


A top quality kerrformance on your behalf mate.


----------



## kerrplease

should watch this one on the right the one i tea spoon into goes like.https://youtu.be/mZmL2t-UAuc must see.........................................


----------



## Zorco

superkerrifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## kerrplease

the other one looks like it will do that to now as well i will just have to wait and see. maybe the clearer, the better at first.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

keep on teasing them plants kerr mate! we'll be drinking them in a couple of weeks time whilst looking forward to the next batch!


----------



## kerrplease

got the cloth came today ready now for the bottling Tuesday or Wednesday.do i mix it all up on the 7th day or do i on the 8th day the day after the last feed.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

The blog says to feed for seven days then bottle. I will give mine its last feed on Sunday morning and bottle on Sunday night.


----------



## kerrplease

from Tuesday to Tuesday is 7 days for mine then http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/92047-kerr-non-alcoholic-thread/?p=1407300 just washed the muslin cloth should of see how dirty it was lucky i did because all the dirt would of been in the beer.https://youtu.be/mZmL2t-UAuc


----------



## Cheers!

Plants are looking good, give them another 3 days feeding mate and boil that piece of muslin that you laid out on the tiles and everything thing should be good also instead of having those chucks clothes folded up like that over your jars unfold them so it's only a single layer covering the opening of the jars.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

If you started feeding on Tuesday then day 7 should be Monday:

Tuesday Day 1
Wednesday Day 2
Thursday Day 3
Friday Day 4
Saturday Day 5
Sunday Day 6
Monday Day 7

As Cheers! just said you will need to sterilise that piece of muslin that you had laid on the floor. Put it in a pot of boiling to get any nasties out of it.


----------



## kerrplease

just washed the cloth in laundry liquid should i boil it still as well.Monday feed in the morning the bottle at night or arvo. just after to be the same time as each other.


----------



## Cheers!

Yeah still boil the cloth buddy there is no such thing as being too careful about sanitation! I don't know what time Lagerfrenzy is gonna bottle he's so you will have to wait for him to reply to let you know.


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/eWMVMpZqjK8


----------



## Cheers!

Did you boil it?


----------



## Cheers!

?????


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

kerrplease said:


> https://youtu.be/eWMVMpZqjK8


Hey kerr. I ran off seven litres of water into a stockpot (28 cups worth) today so that much of the chlorine will be gone tomorrow. I cleaned 14 bottles that just need one final sanitise tomorrow and i will dunk my muslin into a pot of boiling water tomorrow afternoon just prior to being ready to bottle to get it sterile. The bottles will get a sanitise and be hung upside down closer to the time I will give the plant its last feed in the morning and it should be ready to mix up later in the evening. Hope that you are looking forward to your bottling day the day after.


----------



## kerrplease

i boiled the cloth and washed bottles, sterilized them sterilized the fermenter if i add the water to the stock pot now i can not mix the sugar until dissolved i want to mix it all on the bench then tip it all in the fermenter then bottle. the strainer fits the stock pot i can sit the plant draining through the cloth for 15 mins then try to squeezing the rest though by twisting the cloth.maybe i fill the fermenter with 7 lt of water with the lid off and tip that into the stock pot.or all 14 lt then tip half a time into the stock pot to de chlorine it.the stock pot just seems to be better than mixing it all in the fermenter.i might do it your way fill the stock pot up with the 14 lt then tip that into the fermenter with the plant stain on top of the fermenter instead then bottle .56 cups water and dissolve the sugar first in the fermenter then add the water and plant.maybe wanted to use the stock pot because i bought it for beer but it does not matter then so much.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Hey kerr just finished mine. I kept the cold water in th fermenting vessel and mixed and dissolved the sugar in boiling water in a saucepan and then added everything to the fermenter vessel and mixed - went pretty smoothly.


----------



## Chridech

This thread warms the cockles. Not only entertaining but inspiring to witness how AHB brewers have shepherded Kerr through his transformation from budding beer brewer to ginger plant maestro!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

It has the added side benefit of making a delicious smelling ginger beer and if it tastes as nice as it smells then I will be bumping production to make a batch size that is perfect to fill a cornie keg for the summer afternoons when I can't get smashed on the hard stuff.


----------



## Chridech

It certainly looks tempting! What we need is smellovision.


----------



## kerrplease

perfect ginger beer the days i spent still until tomorrow then.the bottling!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

and then the kerrfect thing mate is that just after bottling you scrape some of the gunk left behind into a sanitised jar with two cups of water, feed it 2 tsp Ginger and 4 tsp of raw sugar and a couple of hours it is fermenting again and ready to be bottled the next week. I could have split it into two jars but I did not see the need to be that greedy!


----------



## kerrplease

chucked mine in the bin 21 bottles is enough for me i would say about a month on 21 would do. i will just start again with the recipe i wrote down. i could of froze it but it probably be off by then anyway.sort of had doubts about how the bubbles form with no carbon drops but i will have to wait and see if they harden up in a week.i might buy drinks for the next month after that like cola again but it would be in about 2 months then(1 month ginger beer 1 month cola)so i do not get sick of it to well.i say in 1 month and half i start again.i buy some times ice breakers to so it might be long time not shore could be the best drink out and all i want is it.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

You need to get them out of the fridge or they will never carbonate mate. They need to sit at room temp for seven to ten days (until they feel firm to squeeze before they have to go in the fridge.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

The four cups of sugar that went into the boiling water does the same job as carbonation drops which are basically fancy sugar cubes.


----------



## kerrplease

crew the caps on tightly and store for 7-10 days in a cool, dark place. When the bottles are resistant to a squeeze, they are ready to be consumed. Store in the fridge. _Keeping the Ginger Beer in the fridge slows the fermentation process right down, keeping the brew non-alcoholic. their in the cupboard now until hard to squeeze._


----------



## kerrplease

would an hour in the fridge matter.thier in the cupboard now.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

No damage done mate - all good.


----------



## Zorco

Looking great kerrplease!!


----------



## Zorco

Which 6 are mine??? [emoji41][emoji106]


----------



## kerrplease

41.44 ginger beers 375 ml = 10.34 4 packs of ginger beer costing 55.836 dollars.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

sorry I failed zero to infinity maths so I'm not quite with you on this one buddy.


----------



## Zorco

That's all inclusive of materials right mate?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

remember that you are dealing with a kerraft brewer here mate so tack on a fair whack for an artisan's time


----------



## kerrplease

like i saved 55.836 dollar by making it my self.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

and it should be nicer and better for you than the stuff you get from the shops.


----------



## Zorco

LAGERFRENZY said:


> kerraft brewer


Damn you're good at this!


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## LAGERFRENZY

looking good mate - they should start getting firmer to squeeze every day - that is the sugar that we put in the brew fermenting which causes carbonation. At day 7 I am going to put one in the fridge (standing up so that the yeast stays on the bottom) and give it a taste a few hours later to see if the rest of them need to go in the fridge.


----------



## kerrplease

mine all firm but could be firmer i will try one first too on Sunday seven day your Saturday.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

yep they need to be rock hard otherwise it will be too flat.


----------



## kerrplease

put muslin cloth in the gallery photo's if people where trying to find some as well.i know how hard i tried to find items most of the time .could it be used for grain to make wort.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

probably OK to steep a small amount of grains if folded a few times but too small and too fragile to make a full size All Grain batch. but as it turns out for us - perfect for making ginger beer.


----------



## kerrplease

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87595-brewed-soft-drinks/?p=1307775 this one said soft drink thread. might be a go for me.their is not much going on then for non alcoholic drinks. maybe i could make up a thread like i did or people just think i to different to be on a beer site anyway.but it does say soda. and i though soda was non alcoholic.


----------



## kerrplease

i'am still on for another go with the ginger beer plant i might find i drink them quicker than i thought i will only do the one plant so i would be ready with the empty bottles again sooner than i thought.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

there are lots of ideas to be found on the internet not just on this site mate. there are recipes for lemonade that needs to be brewed with a culture that is extracted from a yoghurt that comes in at under 0.5 % - just search google for fermented soft drinks.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

if you are fermenting you are brewing mate - all of the same principles apply - its just that the soft drinks are generally regarded as non alcoholic as the law is applied.


----------



## kerrplease

were did you guys even get this from .if you were wondering about how it was going with it. i have never met nicer people that could show me things i just did not under stand and the things i learned to . being adopted as a child seemed to me as life was not so good or my mum would of keeped me in the first place . but i just keeped going, the best i could. no one but my self to blame since i turned 18 for a wile now.it has been trill and error until now.sugars in cooking can coarse diadeites with the tablet i take and that meant that cooking sweet thing was no good. i had looked at other things to do like games on pc but lacked the qualifications needed.maybe ginger beer plant and other fermented brewing is what i was looking for all along.and if i look at google search i am still apart of something that was their for me 24 7 how i came back and back again to find out different things could be done i different ways.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

relax kerrplease you are always welcome here and we will brew other non-harmful things together.


----------



## Zorco

Kerrplease, you're not alone mate. Lots of people have had rough starts and don't have a basis for a strong sense of self.

Nothing like that stuff is easy.

But you brewing a beverage that you enjoy is something brilliant. Because it is way more than just the drink you make, it's the journey.

And while there may be a few of us who are keeping the chat up with your ginger beer efforts, there are loads of people who are watching on who reckon you're absolutely kicking goals.

Besides, when you reckon your ginger beer is ready, I'd like to send you some money for 'postage' and maybe you can post lagerfrenzy and I one of your brews for some spring tasting notes!

You're definitely welcome here!


----------



## Brownsworthy

Just about brings a tear to my eye this thread. It's people like LAGERFRENZY and zorsoc_cosdog that make this brewing community such a great place.

Good on you Kerr for sticking with it mate, it all takes a bit bit of trial and error but I reckon you'll be making the best soft drinks ever in time with the help of brilliant members here like LAGERFRENZY. 

Thanks for making my day.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Yep - agreed.

This has been a really positive thread to follow.

Really proud to be part of this community - hats off to LF and z_c for taking Kerr under thier wing - Champions


----------



## Devhay

Yep, I've gotta echo the above

This thread brings a great sense of community, I've really enjoyed following it.

Keep it up Kerr, I'm interested to see how the Ginger beer turns out!
I'm tempted to have a go at it myself now


----------



## Zorco

Brownsworthy said:


> .......with the help of brilliant members here like LAGERFRENZY.



Amen


----------



## Bones99

After reading this thread I just have to let Kerrplease know that BYO magazine had a hard root and ginger beer write-up and recipes which can be found here:
http://byo.com/stories/issue/item/3392-hard-root-beer-ginger-beer

I hope it helps you on your journey mate.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Give off lads. Curiosity got the better and I cracked one of mine five days after bottling. A bit green still and I am sure will improve with more conditoning. Kerr - a tip give them a few more days then leave in the fridge for a day to settle. Take it to the sink to open and then just open a little crack to let some pressure out otherwise it will gush and you will lose a fair bit. Taste-wise it is sweet but not as cloyingly so as the bought stuff. I really rate it and will brew again over the summer months. anyone thinking of doing a batch should get on board - its the easiest brew you can do.


----------



## kerrplease

i could just post some my self with out the money maybe not so right accepting money from people .but if you leave you address i ask the post office how much to send it .i would send a lot of the beer for free like it could not be 100.00 or more anyway i hope. i will pack them up real nice. i only drunk one Mexican so theirs like 2 cartons of that still . i needed panadol for headache and swamped 6 3 stout 3 lager so far for 2.80 for panadol. or was it the ginger beer you guys were after.


----------



## kerrplease

i only can of malt and dextrose for all beer! no grain.


----------



## kerrplease

the sugar's


----------



## Zorco

Ginger beer only for me mate. I bet it's going to look as good as Lagerfrenzy's.

Are you just about ready to open one up and have a try?


----------



## kerrplease

Sunday morning put one in and see if bubbly enough.do you have a address to send to.the post office is 100 m away from where i live i can just walk down and ask.


----------



## Zorco

I'll send you a Private Message mate and will chat there.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Considering the pressure that these will continue to build and the fact that fermentation in the bottle is ongoing until refrigerated i am wondering at the safety of having bottles of this in the postal system in warm temps. Maybe just me but I would not want to be responsible for seeing some poor Postie being blown off his Honda via a Bottlebomb up his clacker...


----------



## kerrplease

fine i was going to ask anyway for my self if i can not drink them maybe they know of some way i can send them to family or cousins.or i will just get them to drop in and pick them up them self's they normally around on birthday anyway.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

you got a birthday coming up soon mate?


----------



## Zorco

PET bottle should travel fine for the day or so in transit. As long as the bottle isn't as hard as Chinese algebra we should be fine.

I miss RW.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

kerrplease said:


> i'am still on for another go with the ginger beer plant i might find i drink them quicker than i thought i will only do the one plant so i would be ready with the empty bottles again sooner than i thought.


Yeh I am starting to think that I will freeze half of each plant and then start it off once a fortnight because I don't think that it would be healthy to drink more than a bottle a day. Freeze and just thaw and brew the next day when you need another batch the next week. I will probably get one batch ahead coming up to Christmas for visitors.


----------



## kerrplease

the noise was my stomach grumbling.
https://youtu.be/7rcM5r7Dcf8
https://youtu.be/W8KCO021hY8


----------



## indica86

I may have to give this ginger beer a go myself.
Looks great.
And top job all including kerr!


----------



## indica86

Can I just confirm this is the one you guys are making??


http://www.afarmofyourhome.com/growing-your-own-ginger-beer-plant/

I may try fresh ginger as I have heaps of the stuff.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Yep that's the recipe and fresh ginger goes fine with it - I did a bit of both with my one.


----------



## kerrplease

sweeps ginger beer comes close to the ginger beer. epervecent bubbles that seem to be exsploding out of the glass


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Were you happy with the taste of it mate?


----------



## kerrplease

yes the second bit on the bottom was strong at first i thought it might be alcoholic to well. all round very good.
https://youtu.be/n7q6EMcaj3g


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Good to hear mate as I was really pleased with mine as well. It won't get alcoholic if you chill the bottles in about three or four days. Glad that we brewed a winner first time - not many brewers can say that!


----------



## kerrplease

7th day tomorrow! i still might put them in on the 7th day. one was very bubble on the 5th day. i'am not waiting for ten day then.


----------



## Zorco

HEY KERRPLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Zorco

.


----------



## Zorco

..


----------



## Zorco

...


----------



## Zorco




----------



## kerrplease

I'am a believer


----------



## Nullnvoid

I'm a Kerrliever!

This thread has been so great to follow. Kerr please has come such a long way and the help from everyone on here is brilliant. 

But to actually follow up and brew with him at the same time lager frenzy is just the best!

Good on everyone I'm enjoying the journey.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Skulled a bottle of KGB (kerr ginga beer) this arvo after a day of labour in the hot sun and it was just the tits! Thank you for coming mr kerr - this is going to be a life saving beverage this summer.


----------



## Zorco

You're giving me KGB kerravings


----------



## kerrplease

5 gone 16 to go out of 21 bottles of ginger beer.


----------



## Devhay

Well done mate! looks like a tasty drop, definitely think I'll have to have a go at this with the warm weather coming


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

KGB is eminently MKW as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Zorco

MKW? Is that a noun?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Mini keg worthy


----------



## Zorco

Kerr sent me a few of his ginger beers. Wouldn't take any postage coin.

Tonight my son was avoiding doing his assignment. Draw a few pictures to tell the story of a book he likes.

Refused, hid away, wanted to play first, sooked to mum. I was happy to help him if he wanted to do it but I wasn't going to if he didn't. The consequence was that he would get bad marks, that the teacher would wonder why it was not done. This compounded his upset.

Then I twigged and asked him if he thought he was bad at drawing... and he did. 

I told him about this cool bloke called Kerr, and that Kerr had not brewed ginger beer before, but had a go. 

I explained to my boy that because Kerr wanted to have a go, he planned it, made it, and that here was a bottle of Kerr's first ginger beer. 

My son held the bottle, felt happier and we talked about just having a go and getting better.

To kick off his assignment campaign I shared a cap full of Kerr's ginger beer. And it was bloody delicious mate.

Thank you heaps for sending me a couple of your finest. It is many times better than the ones I've ever made or bought.





Time for me to brew one now!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Great story...makes you love this thread even more.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Get the lad to feed the plant each day - he'll love it.


----------



## kerrplease

you can do it! anything you put your mind to.because we all started the same anyway with just drawing as well.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

hey kerr I bottled my second batch up on the weekend but this time I kept most of the plant and froze it in a sandwich bag. When I am about eight days away from needing more I will thaw in 2 cups of water and feed it and be at day 1 again.


----------



## manticle

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Kerr sent me a few of his ginger beers. Wouldn't take any postage coin.
> Tonight my son was avoiding doing his assignment. Draw a few pictures to tell the story of a book he likes.
> Refused, hid away, wanted to play first, sooked to mum. I was happy to help him if he wanted to do it but I wasn't going to if he didn't. The consequence was that he would get bad marks, that the teacher would wonder why it was not done. This compounded his upset.
> Then I twigged and asked him if he thought he was bad at drawing... and he did.
> I told him about this cool bloke called Kerr, and that Kerr had not brewed ginger beer before, but had a go.
> I explained to my boy that because Kerr wanted to have a go, he planned it, made it, and that here was a bottle of Kerr's first ginger beer.
> My son held the bottle, felt happier and we talked about just having a go and getting better.
> To kick off his assignment campaign I shared a cap full of Kerr's ginger beer. And it was bloody delicious mate.
> Thank you heaps for sending me a couple of your finest. It is many times better than the ones I've ever made or bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1476699721.099105.jpg
> Time for me to brew one now!


That's excellent.

From top to bottom.


----------



## kerrplease

16 bottles still .normally i have a drink with dinner e.g. ginger beer . the bottles i bottled with are two drinks in one bottle. i found that i drunk the other one the next day. so i have so many of them i might give some to mum. she is all ways around on birthday. she does not dink alcohol to i think it's the tablet as well.but i really wanted to find some thing that i could do some time's that is ginger beer plant from now on.beer was not so good but i might find after giving some away that their is a lot that drink ginger beer i could find my self making lot's for people i do not even know. just have to clean everything the muslin cloth help's because it's brand new and boiled to clean it. ginger beer under .5% has a lot to do with older people not just younger ones e.g. soft drink.i will not feel like i just gave them some thing harmful if they were on tablet or not on tablet's i could be free from any wrong doing anyway on Christmas if people were to drunk to drive maybe i could still be in the clear with under .5% alcohol ginger beer.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Hey kerr - good idea about having some on for Christmas mate - people could drink as much as they like and still be fine to drive. I like the idea of giving a bottle away to friends and neighbours for Christmas - nothing better than something you have made yourself. When other people taste how nice the ginger beer is I am sure that you will get requests for more.

Hey Cosdog - have you started up your ginger plant yet and if so we need a report.


----------



## Zorco

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Hey Cosdog - have you started up your ginger plant yet and if so we need a report.


Not yet guys, but certainly will be doing it with the kids. I read through the recipe, the yeast come from the sultana skins right?


----------



## Zorco

LAGERFRENZY said:


> I suspect that they might be part of the wild yeast component that starts the fermentation?


 OK check.... Just had to flick back.


----------



## indica86

Mine's in and going well. Day 7 is Tuesday.

Home grown lemons and a mix of home grown ginger and powder.


----------



## Zorco

indica86 said:


> Mine's in and going well. Day 7 is Tuesday.
> 
> Home grown lemons and a mix of home grown ginger and powder.


Ok, level up achieved


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

indica86 said:


> Mine's in and going well. Day 7 is Tuesday.
> 
> Home grown lemons and a mix of home grown ginger and powder.


So your total ingredients outlay for a dozen tallies are GB will be like less than $3? Near as dammit to organic too by the sounds of things.


----------



## indica86

What's next kerr?

Perhaps another brewed soft drink?


----------



## kerrplease

red cordial goes well in the ginger beer maybe some ice cubes but i throw out the ice tray.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

gotta watch that red cordial buddy - makes u want to go faster!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

but more seriously mate - watch out for cordial as it is loaded up with sugars that might clash with your tablets. I recall you saying that there was a possible risk of Diabetes? just be on the safe side is all I'm saying.


----------



## Cheers!

Good on all you guys! Your good people, I have med issues myself schizophrenia and ADHD I have my random moments also its good to see that there are still good people left in this world and that its not just full of people that make fun of the "challenged" I'm now starting ginger beer plant started today. I too read somewhere on this thread that sugar is not good with Keerplease medication.


----------



## Cheers!

Maybe too much sugar make look like this


Or maybe KFC but no sugar in chicken maybe too much pepsi


----------



## Zorco

LAGERFRENZY said:


> but more seriously mate - watch out for cordial as it is loaded up with sugars that might clash with your tablets. I recall you saying that there was a possible risk of Diabetes? just be on the safe side is all I'm saying.


Everything in moderation... Kerr is sharp, I'd put money on that he is a man with a sense of agency.

You tha man Kerr.


----------



## Zorco

Cheers! said:


> Good on all you guys! Your good people, I have med issues myself schizophrenia and ADHD I have my random moments also its good to see that there are still good people left in this world and that its not just full of people that make fun of the "challenged" I'm now starting ginger beer plant started today. I too read somewhere on this thread that sugar is not good with Keerplease medication.



Another brew of awesome coming up!

I will certainly start mine next week


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Everything in moderation... Kerr is sharp, I'd put money on that he is a man with a sense of agency.
> You tha man Kerr.


I hope you are right Cosdog - look after this thread for me from now on - I am out of here.


----------



## Nullnvoid

LAGERFRENZY said:


> I hope you are right Cosdog - look after this thread for me from now on - I am out of here.


You can't go anywhere, where you going. We need you Lagerfrenzy!


----------



## Zorco

Bro, whatever is in your axons, that can shift so you're still here... make it happen - and should that shift include a call so I hit your wavelength then I'm there.

The whole world needs people like you. Me especially


----------



## kerrplease

I just thought i could beer because i wanted one .i would make some, and it would be great. never thought i would be ginger beer making lucky i asked at the doctors or i would not of been making anything. The biggest fan of beer and how i went with out anyway just to find out i was not to. i will be making ginger beer again it might be a wile still .since last time we spoke i have drunk two bottle that's 14 still to go.lucky for non beer area! non beer, my own doing, ginger beer dinker.


----------



## kerrplease

it's seems a lot of sugar in the recipe but it's not really .......


----------



## Cheers!

kerrplease said:


> it's seems a lot of sugar in the recipe but it's not really .......


Yeah your right wild yeast eat it all maybe, but funny it being low alcohol content as the by product of yeast consuming sugar is E2OH and CO2 maybe its the low sugar content that makes for a E2OH content of 0.5% or less!


----------



## Cheers!

Or the refrigeration slowing yeast activity down leaving more undigested sugar making it low alcohol but more sugary


----------



## Cheers!

Zorsoc cosdog did you start your plant? How's it going? Mine is good going very strong.


----------



## Zorco

Cheers! said:


> Zorsoc cosdog did you start your plant? How's it going? Mine is good going very strong.


I have all my ingredients and equipment and I'll assemble tonight! Kids are looking forward to it as well!

I'm thinking about opening Kerr's second bottle that he sent me while we all make up our plant.

(Captivating avatar man...)


----------



## indica86

Just bottled mine.


----------



## Cheers!

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> I have all my ingredients and equipment and I'll assemble tonight! Kids are looking forward to it as well!
> 
> I'm thinking about opening Kerr's second bottle that he sent me while we all make up our plant.
> 
> (Captivating avatar man...)


Good clean fun for the whole family!

Well that should be nice.

Yes very captivating!


----------



## kerrplease

how long does the ginger beer last when cold in the fridge .next time i might only do the ten bottles or so or they might go out of date or off before i finish them all.they went from ginger flavor to beer flavor then tropical flavor with the red cordial. all nice! i did not wake up with a hang over and that is how i could tell if they were to alcoholic or not.


----------



## Yob

would cider also be ok? they dont need to be strong and are quite easy to do


----------



## kerrplease

i do not know of cider yet i'am new at this still .but i'am shore someone might know that's why join a brewers club so people can show or learn from the other's. e.g. u tube home brewing search. "can help people that have questions about home brewing".maybe the amount of fermented wort would differ the alcohol level, to water and sugar. say not so much fermented wort two cup of fermented ginger was used in ginger beer to 28 cup water 4 cups boiling water then 4 cups sugar.


----------



## Zorco

Non alcoholic cider sounds delicious for summer!

Sorry couldn't start the plant last night. Will have time again in the weekend.


----------



## kerrplease

that's all right, i'am sure you will soon.


----------



## kerrplease




----------



## Cheers!

Can a mod please delete my last post for some reason I am unable to.


----------



## Cheers!

kerrplease said:


> IMGP2078.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2081.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2082.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2083.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2084.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2087.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2088.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2089.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP2091.JPG


 very interesting!


----------



## indica86

Ginger is easy to grow kerr, if that is what you were suggesting.
I think with the cider perhaps grow the plant and then instead of sugar and water use apple juice?

Mine are carbed and in the fridge. Will crack one on Sunday night when the kids are home.


----------



## kerrplease

plant was very good sort of like beer in ways so it's great just how it is.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I just put on a batch of cider that I will try to keep to less than .5% abv. A pretty simple plan but I won't reveal too much about it until I know that it worked - probably in 4 to 5 days time.


----------



## kerrplease

that would be good cider and ginger beer .5% not shore how but tell me when you can!


----------



## kerrplease

symbiotic system co en sides with one and other to form a ecosystem so what forms a chemical and mechanical reaction............................................................


----------



## Cheers!

High temperatures pressure wind and rain break down rock and plant materials to form soil, the process being "chemical and mechanical weathering"


----------



## kerrplease

not shore what the answer is but i still remember the question.


----------



## Robbo2234

2b or not 2b that is the question!


----------



## kerrplease

thinking about pollination and how the hop plant needs to be some sort of sex to produce cones. the gravillier pollinates it's self by the mechanical mechanism and does not need a partner. i'am shore that hop's vein could just be planted start in and would not need any more it would be female first time.A biotic or consist of out side germination.bee's and insects.even if i toke a sample of the pollin and inserted it on the ovem of another flower what would i do then use the seed or make cuttings from the bud sites even if i did change the sex how would i know.or just buy in winter months.


----------



## Zorco

Kerr's hops. Would you be interested in some rhizomes Kerr?


----------



## kerrplease

https://youtu.be/NPfWgGKjKIE not really but i have thought of hops then at least.just getting to know how it all works again.and i am not that good at it still. here is ink to more i found in the books i bought from the course.maybe help's some one that was starting again.


----------



## Cheers!

Hops plants are related to cannabis plants, so its probably the female hop plant that produces flowers just like its the female cannabis plant that produces "buds", male plants are only useful for making new strains by cross pollination between different genomes to produce a desired outcome, but this can be hard to do and it can take years to master, so I'm told.


----------



## Curly79

Can you try hops in your ginger beer Kerr? Might be something else you can play around with?


----------



## Cheers!

Curly79 said:


> Can you try hops in your ginger beer Kerr? Might be something else you can play around with?


 this would be an interesting experiment! On hand I have Amarillo, por, cascade, EKG, centennial, I'm gonna experiment!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Last Sunday afternoon I had a go at making a small 6 litre batch of cider with the aim of trying to get the end product to less than 0.5% abv. Well I did make a nice sparkling cider and it turned out around the 1.3 to 1.5% mark but the process will need to be refined to get it to the target level.

So I started with 3 x 2 litre bottles of Woolies brand Preservative free Apple juice. Into my mini fermenter they go, splooshing them in to oxinigate the wort.I had a fairly aged S04 in the fridge so I got a teaspoon of that into a bowl with ten teaspoons of pre boiled water cooled to 25C. Quick stir and into the fermenter and a big stir to mix it all in well. Then filled eight PET bottles. It was possibly an overpitch because fermentation began instantly inside the sealed bottles. By early the next morning all if the bottles were rock hard to touch and a quick hydrometer reading told me that it had already dropped enough points to be slightly over the desired abv. Unfortunately I did nit refrigerate them until mid afternoon point by which time they were hard and gassy as. Too gassy.

Next time maybe halve the yeast dose to try and get a slower ferment to try and tame this tiger earlier? Suggestions welcome.


----------



## kerrplease

i still trying to get nbn installed i am useing prepaid sim card 3g at the moment until the modem turns up forgot to say when before that should be back in a week or so again for some thing.


----------



## Cheers!

kerrplease said:


> i still trying to get nbn installed i am useing prepaid sim card 3g at the moment until the modem turns up forgot to say when before that should be back in a week or so again for some thing.


I was wondering what happened to you Kerr.


----------



## kerrplease

the ginger plant great started another one 10 bottles worth on wednesday 23/11/16 feed it after saturday sometime .tried it with more pulp this time because it only said two tea spoons but are they ful teaspoon or half empty teaspoons.think i would stick to the plant because it from a trusted magazine recipe a lot of people would of said if their was something wrong with it.


----------



## kerrplease

if i was not able to create something from some one showing me how then i was to try some thing else proof and practices.flower management or nursery management.
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjw86eR08LQAhXKKZQKHYrsCE0QFgg2MAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhomebrew.stackexchange.com%2Fquestions%2F15443%2Fgeneric-fool-proof-extract-brewing-method&usg=AFQjCNECqEdWTyFspmlDuui_NJi_ERF9rQ&sig2=3EShiLaoRfa5WQtieJuCuw&bvm=bv.139782543,d.dGc


----------



## Zorco

Hey mate, sorry I totally missed this. How is the next batch coming along?

Is your internet all sorted now?


----------



## MartinOC

I've just "scanned" this thread over the past hour or so & have to say that I'm in absolute AWE of the contributors/mentors. Just......Gobsmacked!

Good job, guys! LOVE your work!

Kerrplease, welcome to the vortex of brewing. You've inspired me & shown me another way.

I look forward to having all your recipes for non-alcoholic brews available down the track.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I miss you Kerrplease


----------

